# Another possible move.



## RePetenBob_2 (Mar 14, 2018)

My wife and I have been retired in the Playa del Carmen area of Mexico for 5 years. We are Canadians but have permanent residency here in Mexico. We are starting to get the "move on" bug and are looking at southern Portugal as a possible, due to it's climate and other factors. We've obviously been through the immigration process here and found a number of differences exist in the regulations, depending on which office you visit, so it's possible the confusion exists in other countries also.

My question involves the financial requirements for a Type1 Visa. I've tried and failed to get a definitive answer that is up to date. We both have life time government pensions and tax deferred savings in Canada. Our after tax monthly income is fairly substantial but one never knows until a definitive number is given to us.

Obviously, finances are step one and we would appreciate any up to date info we can get that I failed to find at the government website.

Thanks


----------



## RePetenBob_2 (Mar 14, 2018)

The closest I can get on the website is "a reasonable amount" ??


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

TEMPORARY RESIDENCE PERMIT

ACQUISITION OF LONG-TERM RESIDENT STATUS

For a couple you appear to need to be able to receive stable and regular income after social security deductions (this will presumably include adequate health insurance) of 150% of the guaranteed minimum wage (retribuição mínima mensal garantida) which is 580€ per month for 2018.


----------



## RePetenBob_2 (Mar 14, 2018)

So that appears to be about $1400 mth in Canadian dollars. Thanks, Richard. That helps a lot. Checking into health care now.


----------

